# Looking for unthinkable ars vetus that truelly sound ars subtilior paradoxal stuff



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What your cue on this, im waking up done fews weights training routine ,now drinking coffee, no sugar life bitter lol anyway.

The only Name i could think of are Adam de la halle : semi operatic le jeux de robin et marion, pierre de la croix,but the last we dont have a full album of him only fews cameo here and there usually old recording..how frustrating hmm...

Noww i wont be grumpy but i want to here a full album of pierre de la croix please, may god here me may an ensemble here me.

If not what my allay what odds far to complex for it's time ars vetus , that is paradoxal, complex polyphony or musical arrangement, refinement at is best,anonymeous work or not.

What about Le Roman de Fauvel..
Musicologist of ancient lore please speak up, tell me the hidden gems of a work im looking for, something im not aware of...

I want to ear music made between 1150-1250 tthat is clearly ars subtilior not ars nova.

Inother word ars vetus avant-garde paradox ,i want to be flabbergeist please.

So tell me oh kind & wonderfull folks at talk classical. headquaters... the uter most knowledge, hmm deprofundis grab this album and this and this too...whatever and explain me why.

:tiphat: ichange my avatar this is my left hand path look ala john whiteside parson of NASA all of famer and satanist..(let's toss jokes please).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Try this


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

you checked all these?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ars_subtilior#Composers_in_ars_subtilior_style


----------

